#ubuntu-tv 2013-08-12
<Kabiigon> hi
<Kabiigon> is all the content on ubuntu tv free
<Kabiigon> whats the best device to run ubuntu tv
#ubuntu-tv 2013-08-15
<ironmig> Hey where can I find information on switch ubuntu to tv mode if this is possible?
<ironmig> k
